# Steps for a ZGW replacment



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

during all my retrofits i'm at the point to replace my 4SK ZGW through the 8SK Version.
I'vv got a brand new ZGW from the BMW Dealer.
Before i begin i would like to know all the steps i have to do after replacing the ECU.
I mean VO, VCM Transfers and so on. 

What are the steps to get those ZGW working in my car or is there a self learning mode ?

Cheers Lutz


----------



## shaohuiclub333 (Sep 4, 2015)

you can programmed it by E-SYS , the VO information if you wanna i can supply it for you


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

i dont want to flash the ZGW just replace the ECU. The ZGW has a newer level than the rest of the ECU's in the car. My car has I-Step 13-11-504, the purchase of my new ZGW was July 2015.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

No ideas ? I would like to know any kinds of hints and tips to prevent any Suprises during the replacement.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Take a look into E-Sys/Expert Mode/VCM. Here you can find the "Backup" where you can load the data, VO/FA and i-step from the Backup (CAS) into the VCM (ZGW).

CU Oliver


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

ok thanks. The replacement steps would be:

1. physical replacement, unplug connectors and plug into new ZGW.
2. ignition on
3. connect ESYS (over Gateway, since VIN is not stored into new ZGW)
4. ESYS restore VCM from Backup
5. may we have to initialyze Flexray.

Thats all ?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

replaced my ZGW today. After ignition on several System functions reported Failures.
So far so good. I restored the VCM config from backup, no problems. 
After restarting the System all flexray connected ECU's diappeared and lot of error messages came up. 
Did ZGW flexray init without success. All ports disabled. After manual activation via TOOL32
flexray is working, but with an error message "flexray needs to be initialized".

Another issue after replacement is the wiring picture in ISTA/D. ISTA means that ZGW is connected to MOST Bus
but it isnt in reality

Does anybode out there have any idea to fiy that problem ?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

CoolerLutz said:


> replaced my ZGW today. After ignition on several System functions reported Failures.
> So far so good. I restored the VCM config from backup, no problems.
> After restarting the System all flexray connected ECU's diappeared and lot of error messages came up.
> Did ZGW flexray init without success. All ports disabled. After manual activation via TOOL32
> ...


Did you solve the problem?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeap, the system itself did. After the car woke up after sleeping a couple of hours everything was fine. The replaced ZGW works as expected since than.


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am attempting to retrofit the Park assist on my 2015 F06 (production date July 2014). My question is do I need to replace the ZGW. Of course looking at www.realoem.com I think I have this 61359393659 but of course didn't disable the car to confirm. Which one is this 4sk or 8sk and will anyone work for the park assist retrofit

Any information on this is greatly appreciated

RB


----------



## shaohuiclub333 (Sep 4, 2015)

Show me your VIN


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

shaohuiclub333 said:


> Show me your VIN


I sent you my VIN. Let me know what you think

Thanks


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

CoolerLutz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> during all my retrofits i'm at the point to replace my 4SK ZGW through the 8SK Version.
> I'vv got a brand new ZGW from the BMW Dealer.
> ...


Hi,
Why you need to replace 4sk with 8sk?
I'm in retrofitting NBT evo and have 4sk. Do I need 8sk for the retrofit?
I even heared that even if you have ZGW-2 mid can be flashed to 4/8sk. I it possible then to maybe flash 4sk to 8sk?


----------

